

Apple iPad. Are you underwhelmed? - osipov

Apple iPad. Are you underwhelmed?
======
loboguara
It's .6mHz slower than my Dell Mini 9 that's running Snow Leopard, which I
take everywhere with me. The mini has a real VGA out port, SD card slot, three
powered USB ports, and I can use any OSX application on it. This...can use
iPhone apps.

I don't want one. TOTALLY underwhelmed.

------
teuobk
I am not impressed.

I was really hoping that Apple would come up with a compelling _need_ for the
tablet, but the demos they showed were, in my opinion, unimaginative. Tablets
have been around forever as solutions looking for a problem; the iPad does not
rectify that situation.

The iPhone has been successful to a great extent because, well, people need
cell phones anyway, so why not get a cool one? People don't need a tablet
computer. People aren't looking to replace their existing tablet computers.

I hope I'm wrong. I hope that somebody figures out a really good reason for
having a tablet computer. But I've owned a tablet in the past (Motion M1400),
and I don't see it happening.

------
nmeyer
Not at all. I'm glad the iPad inherited it's core user-experience philosophy
from the iPhone and iTouch - Apple has positioned the iPad as a device suited
not just for entertainment but as a tool to G.S.D; a tool that is actually FUN
to use.

I'm personally very excited about the potential for applications that really
take advantage of touch and gesture to make more mundane tasks not only
bearable but enjoyable.

That said...yeah it's a giant iPod Touch.

------
jacquesm
I'd like to see a list of actual specs and interfaces before saying if I'm
underwhelmed or not.

A giant iphone does not seem to be most that can be gotten out of this
formfactor, a device that runs the regular OS would have possibly had a
customer more (me).

Does anybody have a list of confirmed specs ?

------
japanesejay
Nope!

I think for what it can do and the price points, its a really well thought out
device. I had a dell mini 9 maxed out (2GB/64GB SSD) with 10.5 to supplement a
portable mac and i sold it in less than 2 weeks! It was too cluncky, crappy
keyboard (even with the upgraded int'l one), tiny trackpad... it couldnt
stream netflix.

This device on the other hand will be an ebook reader. Better than the kindle
or the nook. I think its similar to many of the android based tablets that
were announced at CES.

Portable surfer, already has iphone app support. Can give presentations with a
vga out too? I think its pretty spot on. Congrats to apple for yet another
well thought out gadget. And no, im not an apple fanboy but I do appreciate a
well thought out product.

------
noodle
from the makers of the iphone and itouch, we proudly present to you the
revolutionary new "giant itouch"

------
loboguara
A backlit LCD ebook reader? I guess you enjoy headaches.

------
stonemetal
At this point mostly curious, not about the device that part is underwhelming
but the new processor is mildly interesting.

------
loboguara
What emotions? Let's see. No camera. AT&T craptastic 3G for another $130 and
$30 a month. (My OSX Dell Mini is paired with my Sprint blackberry for
wireless at no extra charge!)..and iPhone OS. As I said, this is NOT a tablet
Mac. I can't run Office on it. I can't run Adobe stuff on it. It's a big iPod
Touch. Underwhelmed.

------
yannis
Personally I am. With all the hype, I thought the heavens would have opened
and a new wave of revolutionary and disruptive technology would have rained
down on us. IMHO it's just re-packaging of existing technology.

------
magice
Actually, I ain't. Apple does an excellent job, as always: Everyone is
overflowing with emotions by now.

"What emotions" is, obviously, a different story.

------
osipov
iBooks, apparently a more expensive version of Amazon's kindle store: Ted
Kennedy iBook was listed at 14.99 while the kindle version is 9.99

------
Mankhool
I might be underwhelmed, but I am looking forward to being able to read
newspapers and magazines comfortably on a mobile device.

------
osipov
Brushes, also known as MS Paint for iTouch

------
Semiapies
I'm actually mildly impressed. It's just too expensive for me to justify right
now, and I have a Droid.

------
osipov
Not sure why would anyone want the 499 model...too bare bone to be useful.

